# Solved: Another Windows 7 - Unidentified Network issue



## mortsaxo (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello guys,

Been looking though several forums now and tried several so called solutions but nothing fixed my problem. So I hope you will be able to solve this problem for me.

Two days ago my connection to the internet went down. I went to look at the router/modem which told me that it was from my ISP's end. I shut down the computer and went to bed. Today I plugged in my new graphic card and turned on the computer and I no longer have a connection. Router/Modem blinks fine and the wireless is working just fine (currently from which I'm posting this thread). This is what I've done so far:

1. Uninstalled Bonjour and every single Apple connected program.
2. Switched back to my old graphic card to test whether that was causing some kind of problem.
3. Deactivated IVP6.
4. Reinstalled Windows 7 (64bit)
5. Resetted BIOS with the pin switching. 

....and im still a helpless fellow with no internet on my desktop!

Router/modem: Netgear CVG824G
Network adapter: nForce 650i 
Motherboard: Asus P5N-e sli

Hope you can/will help me!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
A lot of "stuff" going on here.
So:You have a desktop with no network connection ?
But you have another pc that has a wireless connection ?
Any error msgs ?
Why did you suspect the Apple apps ? Had they just been installed.
And between the time you shut down the pc and the time you installed the new card,you had not booted it up to get onto the internet ?
On the desktop,boot up in safe mode with networking.Any change ?
Let's start by seeing this from the desktop. Make and model please also 
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mortsaxo (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello and thank you for the welcome (and the fast reply)

Its currently only my dekstop that can't connect to my network. Its wired and I checked whether it was a defect wire by plugging it into my laptop and disconnect the wireless. My laptop got net through the wire ruling out that option.
No error msgs before this went down and the Apple apps was primarily from reading other forum posts about that having an effect.
I didn't boot between the card switches.

I tried booting in safe mode with network and still comes with the same error.

I minor update on the problem:

I contacted a friend of mine which is working as an IT manager, which guided me through several possible solutions. I can't get it to ping with the router nor can the router ping the computer. This was tried with both a static and automatic IP adresses.
But when logged into the router from my laptop I can see that it is connected in the way that its giving the desktop (connected through ethernet) an ip (192.168.0.15).

Don't know if the above is any help, but there it is.

And the ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\mortsaxo>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mortsaxo-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-BD-DC-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::972:6893:9183:2d3d%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.45.61(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888188
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-42-13-6C-00-1B-FC-BD-DC-03

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6599E760-A0B4-40D8-A89C-C631B3B77A93}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

This issue normally occurs with vista wireless

issue accurse with the IPv6 settings on the pc

as some operating systems are relatively new to this

NOW THE FIX

CLICK ON *
START
CONTROL PANEL
NETWORK AND INTERNET OR NETWORK AND SHARING CENTRE
ON LEFT HANDSIDE
CLICK 
MANAGE NETWORK CONNECTIONS
RIGHT CLICK ON WIRELESS NETWORK CONNECTIONS OR LOCAL AREA CONNECTIONS
PROPERTIES
IN THE PANEL LOOK FOR internet protocol version 6 tcp/ip-IPv6
AND UNCHECK THE BOX NEXT TO IT
EVRYTHING ELSE NEEDS TO BE CHECKED
CLICK OK :up:

*then to refresh the network click on


Go to Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt
(Vista users will have to right click "Command Prompt" and run it as administrator)
A black box will appear. Type in: *ipconfig /release*
After it is done releasing. Type in: *ipconfig /renew*
This should renew your connection with your gateway.
 *5. **Flush DNS in Microsoft Windows*
6. In Microsoft Windows, you can use the command *ipconfig /flushdns* to flush the DNS resolver

RESTART THE PC AND YOU DONE


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If that does not do it,try a stack repair.
Stack repair for XP and Vista.
Courtesy of Johnwill of the Networking forum.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.


----------



## mortsaxo (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello again guys,

I tried both things, but acsii' solution wouldnt let me ipconfig /renew where it comes with the following error:

"An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out."

Pedroguy: Tried resetting and it went without any errors but no change after I rebooted. Unfortunately.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:The ip address 169. error is one of the more difficult to solve because there are quite a few possibilities So,unfortunately,we are.going to need to look at quite a few areas.So,if you are up to it we can get started.
First,for clarification,when you re-installed the old graphics card,still the same issue ?
If yes,then:
Let's make sure our network setting are correct
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista.
1.	Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
2.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
3.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
4.	Click on Manage network connections.
5.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
6.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
7.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
8.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
9.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
10.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
11.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
12.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
13.	Restart your computer.
If no joy:

Then let's look at network tasks:

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
•	Computer Browser (computer browser will start when needed)
•	DHCP Client
•	DNS Client
•	Network Connections
•	Network Location Awareness
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
•	Server
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper
•	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
•	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
•	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic 
If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________

Let me see device manager:
Let's take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

.Then,let's make sure that all components are wired correctly and started in the correct order:
Tips on setting up broadband connection, courtesy of Johnwill

You don't need any setup disk to configure a broadband router.

. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.
•	Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
•	Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
•	Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
•	Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
•	Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
•	Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

NOTE: For the items below in red surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

So,there is your task list.


----------



## mortsaxo (Apr 21, 2011)

After trying all this and having the IT Manager friend look at it, I gave up and spend 10euros on buying a new network card. But thanks for the willingness to help, that is much appreciatet!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Think that is a good option.If you feel that this issue is solved,you can mark the thread solved using button at top left.
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## mortsaxo (Apr 21, 2011)

*solved in the matter that i simply bought a new network card since it most likely was the problem.*


----------

